# Contest submissions allowed?



## birch (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey guys,

Just wanted to check how you are with me posting a youtube vid for my JTC contest entry? 
I don't want to spam things up and wasn't sure if this was a forum no-no. If it is ok, what subform would be best?

Cheers

Sam


----------



## vansinn (Mar 17, 2015)

I have no idea as to what this 'JTC contest entry' is about, but isn't this simply a matter checking out the forum rules?

If I were to post about trying to win, say, a music contest with a guitar/keyboard/gear as the prize, I'd probably want to post in the General Music section (or whazzitsname)..


----------

